

Ask HN: Internet Marketing entry level salary? - az

How much is base salary [hourly] for a beginner doing Internet marketing?<p>This includes setting up facebook, twitter, a blog, youtube and managing them.
======
vaksel
I think the going rate is like $1K a month. But I don't know for sure...I
think that's what one of these guys mentioned on mixergy...but I honestly
dont' really remember that 100%

~~~
az
is that entry level or advanced? My client wants to pay me per hour instead of
a flat fee for setup and maintenance.

